# Need a Custom Rod? Check out sunburntspike's work!



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

If you're looking for a custom rod of any kind, visit southriverrodsllc.com and let sunburntspike hook you up! I had him do a couple of rebuilds and they turned out to look amazing! I put them to the test this weekend on the OBX and hooked into a couple of 200+ pound southern rays while cobia fishing and there wasnt one sign of a flaw in the craftsmanship of the rods. No epoxy popping, no creaking guides, 100% professional job! Check out his work, you wont be disappointed!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

thanx for the nice words ryan, hope to see those rods in action again real soon(of course with the proper reels on them)


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Send them rays my way, my bait freezers bout empty


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

Kingfisher, I wish you woulda said something 3 days ago. There were some nice little 5# cownose rays floating around!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

mahimarauder said:


> Kingfisher, I wish you woulda said something 3 days ago. There were some nice little 5# cownose rays floating around!


Thats what i use to catch bait And ive got 4 of them left in the freezer. I lost my 200# flattosaurus this year, &@$* tourons with 9' rods But SBS, those are some beautiful rods


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Sunburntspike,
Man its a small world. I grew up down the street from you near the pub and londontowne public house in the late 80s. We were right on Almshouse Creek on Oak Bluff Rd.
Man those rods are nice looking.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

1BadF350 said:


> Sunburntspike,
> Man its a small world. I grew up down the street from you near the pub and londontowne public house in the late 80s. We were right on Almshouse Creek on Oak Bluff Rd.
> Man those rods are nice looking.


good to hear from another "hoodlum" beacher,what the hell made you move to ashburn? i hope she was pretty and can cook,LOL!!!the truth is i'm a transplant,i grew up in "monkey" county.you ever need a rod done,you know where i am,just use the contact page on my site and thx for the good review.Spike


----------

